# Teaching Drill at NSCE



## xnazzx (16 Feb 2006)

Im curious, while teaching am I able to refer to my notes? If so, how would I set up the cadets to do so?


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (16 Feb 2006)

Well when we had our demonstration for our drill lesson, the Lt who was teaching us said to turn the cadets around and pull out your lesson plan so you can read it over, then when done just about turn your cadets.


----------



## Dane (16 Feb 2006)

Short answer... yes

However, it looks really really bad. NSCE, I understand is very intimidating but remembering the simply movements and order to teach them for an NSCE lesson is relativly simply. CIC, for all squads, and CIC with "I Call You Call No Call" on the last C. It's that simply really. The intro, and conclusion should be very very easy to remember, and not exceed 3 and 2 minutes respectivly. Remember the reality of NSCE in a plurality of cases is that you will only teach the first squad, sometimes two.


----------



## c.jacob (16 Feb 2006)

There's also DED. Demonstrate, Explain, Demonstrate.  At NSCE you only have to teach simple drill movements so if you're prepared and practice before phase 2 you should do fine.


----------



## marshall sl (16 Feb 2006)

A long time ago :warstory: we were encoraged to write our drill lesson plans on 3"X5" card and hide em in our head dress.If we got stuck we would march behind the formation and have a look.The trick was to make it look like we were taking the hat off to wipe away the sweat


----------



## c.jacob (17 Feb 2006)

We were taught that one too.   That was since 97


----------



## Sloaner (17 Feb 2006)

Perhaps I'm new, but we always used the DEER method of instruction; Demonstrate Explain Execute Repeat.  If you can avoid using notes for NSCE, do so, but if you have an issue instructing drill at that level perhaps you should re-think doing NSCE to begin with.  Drill is a performance based PO, if you can't do it, you can't teach it, but if you understand the movement and can follow the DEER method, you should be able to teach any drill movement in the 201.  Its not really rocket science, just elementary foot drill which we should all know well.


----------



## Dane (17 Feb 2006)

Can some one elaborate on this DEER technique? Ive never heard of it?


----------



## Pea (17 Feb 2006)

I remember using CIC (collectively, individually, collectively) and "I call, you call, no call". 

Please do share on DEER. This is new to me as well. (I left cadets in 2003)


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (17 Feb 2006)

While we are talking about the Drill lessons, I have been assigned 401.01 Attention, Stand at Ease and Stand Easy. These movements cannot be broken into squads, correct? So when I teach these positions do I just skip breaking down the movements into squads and just teach the cadets the full movement, or do I do something else? Other than that I have an easy lesson...


----------



## ouyin2000 (17 Feb 2006)

GGHG_Cadet said:
			
		

> While we are talking about the Drill lessons, I have been assigned 401.01 Attention, Stand at Ease and Stand Easy. These movements cannot be broken into squads, correct? So when I teach these positions do I just skip breaking down the movements into squads and just teach the cadets the full movement, or do I do something else? Other than that I have an easy lesson...


Start with the Stand At Ease (since that is the first movement a cadet will need when falling into ranks). Show them how to properly stand at ease, then show them how to go to attention, then show them the Stand Easy.

And you are correct there are no Squads of movement.


----------



## Bean (17 Feb 2006)

There may not be squads, however moving from one position to antoher must be taught carefully.  You have to teach the lesson as if it were brand new cadets so when teaching the positions no squads, but moving from At Ease to Attention you can break down into two squads to ensure the leg is brought up to the correct height.  Keeping the leg up teaches balance which is a key element in future drill movements.  IF you don't emphasize this type of thing in the real world of training new cadets, you end up with a lot of very sloppy drill.  Its all well and good to say "don't cow kick" to a new cadet, but if they don't have a reference to what that is and the visible differences your correction means nothing.  My $0.02.


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (17 Feb 2006)

I was told not to ever leave the cadets with their legs up in the air, and if done on NSCE it is major marks taken away from you.


----------



## c.jacob (17 Feb 2006)

Some of the officers doing the marking may get on you about calling them squads.  You break a movement into numbers or sections but the squad is the people standing in front of you.


----------



## condor888000 (17 Feb 2006)

Card_11 said:
			
		

> Please do share on DEER. This is new to me as well. (I left cadets in 2003)



DEER is "Demonstrate, Explain, Execute, Repeat." First off, either yourself or someone else who knows the movement (ie: assistant instructor if you have one) demonstrates the movement to the cadets who are learning it. Then you demonstrate it agin while explaining it (squads work well for this step). Once that is done and the cadets have a good grasp, you have them execute the movment while using CIC for timing. Repeat means you just have the cadets repeat the movement until they know it.

At least thats the way I was taught it.


----------



## c.jacob (17 Feb 2006)

GGHG_Cadet said:
			
		

> I was told not to ever leave the cadets with their legs up in the air, and if done on NSCE it is major marks taken away from you.



 Why is that?  You'd lose a lot of marks for not breaking it down.


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (17 Feb 2006)

Well apparently your not suppose to leave the cadets standing there with their legs in the air, when I was first taught drill thats how we did it, be it turns or attention/stand at ease. Now with turns and attention/stand at ease you do not leave the cadets balanced on one foot.


----------



## condor888000 (17 Feb 2006)

Well, if you actually take a look at the 201 for left/right/about turns, you will notice that neither of the 2 squads that are laid out requires the cadets to balance on one foot. Well, for no longer than the lenght of time they have to do so when completing the movement in quick time.


----------



## c.jacob (17 Feb 2006)

That's true. But the purpose would be to show them that when the foot come up how you leg should be.  Such as letting the leg hang rather than cow kicking and having the toe pointed down. :-\


Just trying to get some clarity on this.


----------



## Sloaner (17 Feb 2006)

I don't know about there being a stated policy, CATO or other order about not having cadets learn about balance by standing on one foot with the moving leg in the air, but if you were to do that I wouldn't do it for long.  As previously stated balance is important for properly performed drill.  I did it when I was a cadet, and in various training since, never really been a big problem, but NSCE may be a little more picky on that.

While the movements aren't broken into squads, you do have to cover moving between them, when in doubt do it as per the 201.  If its not there you're best off to follow how its written.  In the practical sense, you could break it down further for new cadets.


----------



## xnazzx (17 Feb 2006)

Sloaner said:
			
		

> Perhaps I'm new, but we always used the DEER method of instruction; Demonstrate Explain Execute Repeat.  If you can avoid using notes for NSCE, do so, but if you have an issue instructing drill at that level perhaps you should re-think doing NSCE to begin with.  Drill is a performance based PO, if you can't do it, you can't teach it, but if you understand the movement and can follow the DEER method, you should be able to teach any drill movement in the 201.  Its not really rocket science, just elementary foot drill which we should all know well.



It's not that Im bad at teaching drill; on the contrary! I'm a great public speaker and have tons of charisma. Its just difficult to follow a hiearchy (one that you dont have memorized) in a specific manner. I just wanted to make sure that, IT IS possible and I would not be repremanded for pulling out notes of any kind. 

Also, a lot of this stuff I learned was in french ( I come from Quebec, while my primary language is english), so its difficult to sometimes make a connection between the two.


----------



## ouyin2000 (19 Feb 2006)

You may very well show the cadets how to properly position their foot during the in between portion of Attantion - Stand At Ease, Just don't make it a "numbered" movement. Just a quick explanation, and quick demonstration is all that is required.


----------



## ryanmann356 (20 Feb 2006)

common sense says not to make the cadets stand on one leg.  obviousely


----------



## skater_kid (20 Feb 2006)

Your not the only one here that has to take that lesson...its so hard to teach drill...but ya. i think i am ready for it ^_^....NSCE HERE I COME   ;D


----------



## Dane (20 Feb 2006)

Just ask the Drill Assessment Officer what they want, I've heard both arguments for anad against it. Reading the 201 I'd take attention/at ease to be done in two squads, but that said when I taught it I just did it as one movement, it was faster and just as effective.


----------



## xnazzx (20 Feb 2006)

Yah... It pretty funny that I have demonstrate 1,2,3 pace forward in two different angles for each one. Its even funnier that I also have to do 1,2,3 paces rearward. Anyone here live in Montreal and going near the Olympic Stadium?


----------



## ouyin2000 (20 Feb 2006)

xnazzx said:
			
		

> Yah... It pretty funny that I have demonstrate 1,2,3 pace forward in two different angles for each one. Its even funnier that I also have to do 1,2,3 paces rearward. Anyone here live in Montreal and going near the Olympic Stadium?


I fail to see the humour in that...


----------



## xnazzx (21 Feb 2006)

Sarcasm sucks on the internet....


----------



## Old_navy_062 (3 Mar 2006)

If you read the drill manual, you will find that for the purpose of teaching the movement "attention" from "at ease", there are two squads.  As stated before, if you follow the drill manual you can't go wrong.  The only way this lesson gets out of hand is if you let it.  Most drill periods I observe show that the instructor was ill prepared for the lesson, meaning they had not practiced the movement themselves before attempting to teach it.  Good luck to all attempting their NSCE this weekend.


----------

